
Pattern: Service Mesh - dankohn1
http://philcalcado.com/2017/08/03/pattern_service_mesh.html
======
trjordan
I think it's worth noting that the control plane and management plane are two
very different things, and it'll be interesting to see how they break out.

There's a bunch of sidecars in the control plane that are competing for
visibility right now. Envoy has probably had the most visibility around here.
Linkerd and traefik also exist.

The management plane is less well defined. Istio is super-new on the open
source side, and Turbine Labs is a SaaS version. I'm honestly not aware of any
others here.

Most of the goodies you want don't really get unlocked until you have a
management plane in place, so the focus on the sidecar is kind of baffling,
imho.

------
shubharao
current service mesh users - do you prefer having these capabilities as
features of container orchestration platform or do you see value in having
choice over the service mesh for your use? how did you pick the service mesh
you use currently?

------
arcbyte
Service Bus much?

------
th1nkdifferent
_sigh_ old wine in new bottle much? Back in the good old days at Yahoo we used
to have something very similar called ProxyIO.

